
JQuery Overtakes Flash on World’s Top Websites - shawndumas
http://appendto.com/blog/2011/08/jquery-overtakes-flash-world%E2%80%99s-top-websites
======
wccrawford
This just in: PNG used on more websites than Flash!

... They aren't competing.

jQuery is used for many things, only a small subset of which is handled by
Flash.

Flash is used for many things, only a small subset of which is handled by
jQuery.

Sure, where they overlap, I'd love to see jQuery win... But regular old
Javascript and HTML5 is a better competitor for Flash than jQuery is.

------
untog
It also annoys me to see jQuery promoted above plenty of other, perfectly
capable frameworks. Why not "JS frameworks used on more websites that Flash"?
Never mind that (as wccrawford points out) the comparison is stupid anyway...

~~~
r00fus
Which other frameworks have CSS3 selectors built in to the core for DOM
traversal/editing?

Which other frameworks are as fast as jQuery?

Speed is critical, and the selector-based DOM navigation is paradigm-shifting.

~~~
untog
A lot of other frameworks have CSS3 selectors:

YUI - <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/selector/>

MooTools - [http://mootools.net/blog/2007/06/11/selectors-on-fire-a-
tale...](http://mootools.net/blog/2007/06/11/selectors-on-fire-a-tale-of-
pseudoselectors/)

Dojo - <http://dojotoolkit.org/reference-guide/dojo/query.html>

Speed isn't anywhere near as relevant as it used to be, as all frameworks are
more than "fast enough"- a SlickSpeed test shows jQuery,MooTools and dojo to
be roughly equivalent:

<http://mootools.net/slickspeed/>

jQuery is a DOM manipulation library, and nothing else. A library like
MooTools provides classes, etc. for more structured programming. Dojo has
fantastic chart and grid functionality baked right in, as well as support for
RTL languages. jQuery doesn't even have a JSON encoder, which blew my mind
when I first found out.

There is nothing wrong with jQuery. But choosing jQuery every time _simply
because it's what 'everyone' uses_ is a bad idea. I don't think that there
should be a de-facto "go to library".

------
watty
I really thought this was satire before reading the article.

------
mwill
I wonder how many of those sites use both Flash and jQuery.

